# Toshiba Satellite Pro C850 Wireless not working properly.



## kylos (Apr 19, 2006)

Well hello there! I am attempting to fix my sister's laptop after she decided to delete some Realtek stuff off here, thinking it was some kind of unneeded program. :facepalm:

So I checked what she needed, updated her drivers for Ethernet and Wireless, and the Device Manager is stating that they are both working fine. (no ! or ? on them)

When I plug in an ethernet cable it works fine. It gets connection pretty well through my BT Infinity modem.
However the wireless will not pick up any connections at all. I attempted troublehooting, and all it says, "Your network adapter is experiencing problems" etc.

I thought that I may need to turn on Wireless Association on the modem, but that didn't work. My dads laptop is also a Windows 7 Laptop and that works fine and will bring up all connections in the area, including mine.

So I googled around, and I found that I may need to turn on a wireless switch. After looking around the laptop, I noticed two things. 1) There is no wireless switch, and 2) There is an orange light above the WIFI symbol.

So I googled around a bit more, and found it might be turned off in the FN+f8 Flash card feature. At first I couldn't actually bring this up, so I reinstalled the flash card, and it began to work. It claims the wireless connection is "On".

I am not sure what to do next. I have checked the services to make sure WLAN Autoconfig is on Automatic, and Started, and it is. I also tried disabling, then enabling both ethernet, and wireless connections, which did nothing.

Please don't ask me to do a System Restore, or reinstall the system, unless it really is absolutely necessary to resolve this issue. :hide:

I would rather find a proper solution to this, so if I ever come across this problem again, I will have the knowledge to fix it. Much appreciated.

Thanks for any help you can give. :thumb:

Edit: Specifications

Laptop: Toshiba Satellite Pro C850
Part No: PSKC9E
OS: Windows 7 Home Sp1 64bit
Network: BT Broadband Infinity
Modem: BT HomeHub 3.0
Wireless Driver: Realtek RTL8723AE Wireless LAN 802.11n PCI-E NIC


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi did you download the driver from toshiba's website?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Well, you're certainly keeping yourself busy, but a System Restore could be the easiest option - not fully knowing what else your sister may have done, but may just be that the adapter needs resetting.

Right click on the adapter and then Disable - repeat and then select Enable.

If that doesn't sort it and you haven't Restored, then a power cycle may do it.

With all other machines switched off, switch off the the modem, router and computer and disconnect all cables.

Leave the modem off for at least 30secs then connect it back up and switch it on, allowing it to initialize before doing the same with the router and then finally switching on your sister's computer where it should connect.


----------



## kylos (Apr 19, 2006)

Yes, I actually tried all the different versions of the Wireless LAN driver, which was two versions of Realtek, and two versions of Atheros. Only Reatek worked, and it is the latest driver.


----------



## kylos (Apr 19, 2006)

Tomken15 said:


> Well, you're certainly keeping yourself busy, but a System Restore could be the easiest option - not fully knowing what else your sister may have done, but may just be that the adapter needs resetting.
> 
> Right click on the adapter and then Disable - repeat and then select Enable.
> 
> ...


Already tried that, and its definitely not a modem issue as other laptops work, and im actually using her laptop to write this. An ethernet cable works, wireless doesn't.

And yes, I had my dads and my sisters laptop stop working on the same day, as well as my other sisters laptop just stop turning on altogether.


----------



## kylos (Apr 19, 2006)

hitech said:


> Keep googleing until you find the answer:facepalm:


Tried it for hours, keeps leading me to the same answers that don't work. Ain't there some command prompts I could have a crack at?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

I take it from the last sentence in your Post#5 that all of the other machines were switched off when you tried the power cycle.

You're getting conflicting info with Device Manager saying the adapter is fine and Windows Troubleshooter saying it isn't.

Let's see if it the wireless NIC is working - from the cmd prompt type this cmd :-

*netsh wlan show network mode=bssid* > Enter

The NIC should pick up the SSID you're using and any surrounding ones as well - with your's showing as the strongest %.


----------



## kylos (Apr 19, 2006)

Ok well I decided to show an Ipconfig, here it is below. Next I shall post what I see from that command prompt.


C:\Users\Kerry>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Kerry-TOSH
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : E8-40-F2-EA-73-E5
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.home:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 14:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## kylos (Apr 19, 2006)

All i got was this: 
Interface name : Wireless Network Connection
The group or resource is not in the correct state to perform the requested opera
tion.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

The ipconfig /all isn't showing a wireless adaper - can we see a shot of Device Manager/Network Adapters ?


----------



## kylos (Apr 19, 2006)

yea when i get the time, my daughter is here so.. ill do a screen dump when possible


----------



## kylos (Apr 19, 2006)




----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Well - netsh and Windows says different.

I couldn't find that adapter listed on the Realtek site but a Google on that adapter has shown that you're not alone with problems with it.

This link was a response to someone after they had contacted Realtek, but it didn't work for them - see if it does anything for you Realtek Wireless LAN Driver as from what the netsh cmd and Windows has said - it would normally point to a goosed NIC but will have a another Google to see what else I can dig up.

It's still not too late to try the Restore Point :smile:


----------



## kylos (Apr 19, 2006)

Yes I did the same thing, found similar problems like me with no answers. This laptop doesn't have any restore points, but I still have my trusty USB stick ready to reinstall the system if its needed. Trying that solution now.


----------



## kylos (Apr 19, 2006)

Also the driver you pointed too isn't applicable for this laptop. I used this website with the search function.

Laptop Driver Downloads:


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Found a more up to date driver Realtek Wireless LAN Driver but going by this guy's experience - the card is rubbish RealTek RTL8723AE Wireless Lan 802.11n PCI-E NIC - Toshiba Forums but someone else found that by changing the radio to just G managed to get it to connect.

May be worth uninstalling it completely by ticking the box to include the software and then installing that latest driver, but I think that if the laptop is still under warranty, then it would be worth taking it back as the NIC doesn't seem to be fit for purpose and because of what the troubleshooting has reported - then it could be goosed.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Yes, the vendor's site is always the best to go to first, but it seems strange that the driver wasn't compatible for the laptop when the adapter has the same designation - perhaps it's a Toshiba thing.


----------



## kylos (Apr 19, 2006)

Or maybe its something she deleted? I mean.. I have no idea what she actually deleted.

I have tried installing that same driver three times from the actual website and no luck.

Also I dont see an option to switch it to just G. Only options are B B/G or B/G/N


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

kylos said:


> Yes I did the same thing, found similar problems like me with no answers. This laptop doesn't have any restore points, but I still have my trusty USB stick ready to reinstall the system if its needed. Trying that solution now.


Instead of reinstalling the OS, you can either do a factory reset after saving any files or you could boot up with the USB and tell it that you are upgrading, where it will reinstall Windows (C with the current version you're using while leaving any other files intact (courtesy of Windows Secrets).


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

You could try the b/g - but it's only a workaround and not ideal - is the laptop still under warranty ?


----------



## kylos (Apr 19, 2006)

Yes I was going to do that with my dads, but it wouldnt let me. So I completely reinstalled the system, and it gave me a .OLD file anyway with all his files. So either way stuff will stay backed up.

The only problem is, if I reinstall, and as you say, the card is rubbish, it might just keep doing it. I don't think shes had it that long to be honest, not even 6 months.

Edit: I tried all the different ways it could be and none of them worked. Not sure if its under warranty, I will have to ring my sister and let her know.


----------



## kylos (Apr 19, 2006)

What about the Toshiba programs that come with the actual laptop, would any of them be required for the wireless to work, or are they just crapware.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just as an ammendment to my Post#19 - an OS reinstall wouldn't have the drivers and only the factory reset would be the final solution.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

kylos said:


> What about the Toshiba programs that come with the actual laptop, would any of them be required for the wireless to work, or are they just crapware.


After you've done the factory reset, you can always dump the cropware and any other programs your sister doesn't require.

The reset will have all of the drivers in the system it installs as well as drivers for other devices as they're generic and it will just install the drivers for the devices it recognizes the laptop has - refer to above para for the rest.


----------



## kylos (Apr 19, 2006)

I will do a factory reset later on today, she doesn't care about the files that are on it. If that don't work then we know its the actual adapter that is failing. If the Adapter is faulty, she will take it back and exchange it. Cheers.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

If it comes to taking it back, then ensure that the exchanged model doesn't have the same NIC fitted, as they may just do like for like and your sister (and you) could just end up with the same problem.


----------

